# Baseball players' jobs



## Victor (Aug 17, 2019)

I am a fan all my life...but...
Where in the world could you make a million for six months work,
 a few hours on most days and do your major duty only one fifth or one quarter
of the time---and still keep your job, even get praised??
Majority of players average about .250 or .200 which means they get hits one fourth or fifth
of their at bats. They also get on base walking but that may be luck. Their fielding might be average
and base running, RBIs  might be below average or bad. (Some players cannot bat their weight.)
Pitchers only play 1 out of 4 or 5 games.
 Am I too cynical?


----------



## win231 (Aug 17, 2019)

I worked for a home health agency for 3 years.  Besides promotion & advertising, one of my tasks was going to luxury hotels where young pro baseball, basketball, tennis & football players were recovering from surgery - usually on damaged knees & shoulders.  I arranged for home health care with our nurses - signing, paperwork, etc.
Playing professional sports means sacrificing your body & your health.  23 year olds do not generally require knee & shoulder surgery, unless they play pro basketball or football.  The damage is from overuse & it is extensive.  And it continues & worsens long after retirement.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 18, 2019)

Victor said:


> I am a fan all my life...but...
> Where in the world could you make a million for six months work,
> a few hours on most days and do your major duty only one fifth or one quarter
> of the time---and still keep your job, even get praised??
> ...



I saw Ted Williams, Mickey Mantle, et. al when they made $100K per year and we thought that was outrageous!  Box seat tickets at Baltimore's Memorial stadium back then were $2.75.  Most players made about twice what our working fathers were paid, not the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ they make now.

I guess I was spoiled for having grown up in the 50s and early 60s.

And don't get me started on pro football.  I remember when Johnny Unitas was the highest paid Baltimore Colt at $7,500.  Tickets for Colt games were $5.50, $6.50, and $7.50 depending on where you chose to sit.


----------

